# If you like Spain



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I found this channel this morning, they made a video yesterday about the snow in Madrid and they make a lot of videos about Spain and that´s where they live. He is American she is Italian or so it sounds because sometimes he cannot pronounce Spanish words and asks his wife.

You have to click on the first url to see it.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo...m=description&utm_campaign=youtube_membership


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

From her spanish i would say she comes from Argentinia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> From her spanish i would say she comes from Argentinia


Did you look at the link as well, I found it very interesting and I have never been to Spain.

He pointed out a 15th century tower block of flats built on the rocks several stories high. Amazing they thought of building them then.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> From her spanish i would say she comes from Argentinia


*Wrong*:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Watching these videos I am very tempted to go to Spain, it looks wonderful.
Northern Spain. 

Hans always said if we went to Spain he would like to see the Nothern part, I think he was right, that's where I would go.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

JanHank said:


> Watching these videos I am very tempted to go to Spain, it looks wonderful.
> Northern Spain.
> 
> Hans always said if we went to Spain he would like to see the Nothern part, I think he was right, that's where I would go.


I have lived in the Basque country for the last thirty years and for me all of the atlantic coast is the best in Spain both for scenery and the people the only problem the further towards Galicia you go the sea gets colder.I live close to Bilbao which thirty years i would not recomend to anyone it was like Shefield by the sea today it is very pleasent city and well worth visiting.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The urge to come to Spain is getting greater :laugh: Have you got space for a Navajo :smile2:


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

JanHank said:


> The urge to come to Spain is getting greater :laugh: Have you got space for a Navajo :smile2:


NO but you can park in the old port in Algorta we live 400 m inland if you do not want to stay in the van you are welcome to stay with us:smile2::smile2S only if you bring Motley


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I may take you up on that, but you don´t know what your letting yourself in for :grin2:>


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I may take you up on that, but you don´t know what your letting yourself in for :grin2:>


I could keep quiet if yu pay me enough>:laugh:.

We can all play devilish.:grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

One for Jan........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347917418774073351
Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I could keep quiet if yu pay me enough>:laugh:.
> 
> We can all play devilish.:grin2:


You only saw me what I had my controller with me, there´s nothing holding me now.>:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> One for Jan........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347917418774073351
> Terry


Terry, 
Motley would learn how to do some of that in a very short time I bet, even at 11 1/2 years old, he still has lots of spring in him and loves jumping through, over and up on things.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Clever dog but not sure about near a road. We patched up or buried so many dogs when I worked in a vet's after hearing the owners say "he knows he must not cross the road/go out of the garden/run off after rabbits"  My own brother lost his beautiful, obedient, German Shepherd bitch when she just suddenly decided to cross the road.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Northern Spain or any part of Spain is full of beautiful landscapes and architecture. We never venture near the Costas as it is not our cup of tea though perfectly understandable that people like them.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

I read the posts about Northern Spain with the greatest interest. My favourite parts are Basque country not forgetting Navarra as well as Cantabria and Asturias. Can't wait until we sit in Donostia and have a few pintxos, tinto and most of all CHIPIRONES.
Now I have proper far sickness


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Ingo Sundowner said:


> I read the posts about Northern Spain with the greatest interest. My favourite parts are Basque country not forgetting Navarra as well as Cantabria and Asturias. Can't wait until we sit in Donostia and have a few pintxos, tinto and most of all CHIPIRONES.
> Now I have proper far sickness


You should be drinking Txokoli not Tinto with your pintxos:smile2::smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ingo Sundowner said:


> I read the posts about Northern Spain with the greatest interest. My favourite parts are Basque country not forgetting Navarra as well as Cantabria and Asturias. Can't wait until we sit in Donostia and have a few pintxos, tinto and most of all CHIPIRONES.
> Now I have proper *far* sickness


Is that* far *as in far away or should it have been *Fahren* as in driving ? You have to be a linguist on this forum to keep up :grin2:>


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

JanHank said:


> Is that* far *as in far away or should it have been *Fahren* as in driving ? You have to be a linguist on this forum to keep up :grin2:>


Sorry JanHank, that should have been far away sickness as opposed to home sickness :smile2:


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

bilbaoman said:


> You should be drinking Txokoli not Tinto with your pintxos:smile2::smile2:


Txokoli is a bit like drinking acid to me, never liked it, but hell, I tried :laugh:
But a Patxaran ........... anytime


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ingo Sundowner said:


> Sorry JanHank, that should have been far away sickness as opposed to home sickness :smile2:


Just Jan will do 😁


----------

